
Ask HN: In an alternate time line what technology do we have? - mkagenius
The current form of computer is a result of series of more or less random events. In an alternate time line, we might have a different series of events. In that time line what kind of technology do we have or do you think computers will come in any other time line as well? Or could we be not using computer and use something else for a better life.
======
gaspoweredcat
i guess it would be entirely possible that some form of organic/biological
computer system could have come about instead, one which much more freely
connects to the human body and works more like the brain than our model,
similarly maybe they would have found a way to power it via organic means too,
rather than being plugged into a wall the tech in your house may be connected
not to a power plant but an organic plant in your front yard which generates
your power (you may be able to power it from humans too technically in this
scenario but a person likely wouldnt produce enough spare energy to power a
full house hence the plants)

obviously im just spitballing totally random crap but an alternate timeline
could technically be anything so its valid i guess

------
jonjacky
Fifty years ago it was widely expected that everyone would have access to
computers, but not that everyone would have their own. Instead, there would be
massive centralized "computer utilities" accessed through terminals. ... Oh,
wait ...

------
eesmith
You may be interested in the book "The Difference Engine" by William Gibson
and Bruce Sterling .
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Difference_Engine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Difference_Engine)

Or, the mentats of Frank Herbert's "Dune", as a result of the Butlerian Jihad
against thinking machines.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organizations_of_the_Dune_univ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organizations_of_the_Dune_universe#Mentats)
.

